# In the BOC, Change is Here



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

Let me share my experience with the new Customs under the new Customs Chief Faeldon.

What took 3-4 months before because of massive lag in customs now takes a LOT less.

Invoice Number : BIL614701
Status : OUT FOR DELIVERY (2 DAY TRIP)
Sent From : SOUTH ELGIN IL
Date	Time (EST)	Location	Activity
Jul 09, 2016	05:21:00:000	OUT FOR DELIVERY (TRUCK)
Jul 08, 2016	22:06:57:193	CAINTA RIZAL, PH	LOADED (TRUCK)
Jul 07, 2016	22:43:59:000	CAINTA RIZAL, PH	UNLOADED (WAREHOUSE)
Jun 05, 2016	10:16:44:000	TACOMA, WA (US)	DEPARTED (VESSEL)
May 16, 2016	15:20:39:547	WOOD DALE IL, US	LOADED (CONTAINER)
May 16, 2016	13:16:23:000	WOOD DALE IL, US	RECEIVED (WAREHOUSE)

More info:
Faeldon: Products should be released in 5 hours | mb.com.ph | Philippine News


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

That's because the customs officers now have more time to actually do their jobs instead of counting their Pesos from corruption money or how much they could keep from your shipment.

Looks like things might actually improve here in PI.

JM101


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

My wife is an agent for LBC here in the States. I just checked and it looks like the last few groups of balikbayan boxes also cleared customs in about 2 days. Three separate containers over the course of a month.

Previously I had seen them occasionally held up for nearly a month but average time was 2+ weeks.

Let's hope it stays in place.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

It appears that positive change is happening but one has to wonder just how long this will hold though considering just how deep and long cheating, corruption, etc is ingrained in the society and especially the govt departments of this country. The "me first" mentality is going to have to be seriously adjusted in the long range process or it will not last. I've seen a couple instances lately where the Police are making a concerted effort to make drivers do as they should in different parts of Iloilo City. It seems as if they have things working decently and as soon as they don't show up the drivers go back to they way they were doing as if the crackdown never happened, especially the Jeepney & taxi drivers. 

Fred


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

My last couple of shipments of BB boxes received there moved thru customs within one day. Hope things keep moving smoothly I have 2 shipments of BB boxes in route and going to ship hopfully my last round in a couple of weeks. Which will give me 19 boxes in transit.
NOTE: LAST WEEK WHEN WE WHERE AT LBC CHICAGO THEY SAID THAT STARTING AUG. THERE WOULD BE A 100 LBS. WIGHT LIMIT PER BOX.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Rogdas said:


> My last couple of shipments of BB boxes received there moved thru customs within one day. Hope things keep moving smoothly I have 2 shipments of BB boxes in route and going to ship hopfully my last round in a couple of weeks. Which will give me 19 boxes in transit.
> NOTE: LAST WEEK WHEN WE WHERE AT LBC CHICAGO THEY SAID THAT STARTING AUG. THERE WOULD BE A 100 LBS. WIGHT LIMIT.


That may fall under a regional rule. My wife ships out of the SE Region of the US and there has been no mention of it yet.

I just checked a group sent on May 19. They arrive in the Philippines on June 27 and were released three days later, so it appears to be somewhat consistent.

(Let's hope)


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

UltraFJ40 said:


> That may fall under a regional rule. My wife ships out of the SE Region of the US and there has been no mention of it yet.
> 
> I just checked a group sent on May 19. They arrive in the Philippines on June 27 and were released three days later, so it appears to be somewhat consistent.
> 
> (Let's hope)


They said it wasn't them doing it. It was the maritime shipping pushing it because of the weight of the containers after loaded. But I would think they could balance out the weight of the load in the container by using the lighter boxes and half boxes mixed with the heavier boxes. 
The boxes we mailed 11 May arrived on 22 June in the Philippines.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

I should add here that I spoke with the main LBC office in Florida and they said that they've heard nothing about it. Most likely just a regional or local decision. If you're loading up goods and heavy goods, check with your local agent.

If you don't know one, feel free to send me a message and I'd be happy to help locate one.

*For the record, I don't get paid for this and never will but the benefit is that I get to help someone out and it always comes full circle.


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

UltraFJ40 said:


> I should add here that I spoke with the main LBC office in Florida and they said that they've heard nothing about it. Most likely just a regional or local decision. If you're loading up goods and heavy goods, check with your local agent.
> 
> If you don't know one, feel free to send me a message and I'd be happy to help locate one.
> 
> *For the record, I don't get paid for this and never will but the benefit is that I get to help someone out and it always comes full circle.


Thanks and before I go back up there in a few weeks I'm going to call there head office and then when I'm there I will defentily be questioning them about it. Even if it will probally be my last shipment from there before the move.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

To add, I use Forex surface shipment


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

The family in Oregon has to take boxes to California to ship.They shipped boxes just 2 weeks ago,and the Atlas office told them that they are also imposing 100lb weight limits beginning the 1st of July.(now in effect obviously)

We do our level best to avoid using LBC.They take an additional 2 weeks minimum to arrive here...and their customer service is horrid.Send an email to customer service and you will wait 3 days for a reply..send a message to Atlas,and get a reply the same day.

Last time we used LBC,they held our boxes 4 extra days rather than pay an extra driver to deliver,and we are only 10 kilometers from their local office.So,after more that 15yrs and probably 40 boxes sent to not only our home,but to family here,we don't use LBC unless we are totally without options.

We used to be big supporters of LBC,but now I never pass an opportunity to express my disgust at their lack of concern for timely deliver of boxes.Atlas on the other hand,has shown to be the better company by far.

So,did my dislike of LBC seem apparent enough?


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

I can appreciate that. I think it's a personal thing. It all depends on the individuals involved. I take pride in making my wife's customers feel as if they have a short route to answers and some help. Lord knows I've helped people from all over the US as well as a few of those (10+) who had already moved back to the PI. I actually created the first facebook page about a year before LBC did. Needless to say, I was getting bombarded by questions and requests for assistance. 

Finally they caved and opened up their own.

Happy me, happy wife most often equals a happy ilfe.

But and that's a big BUT, corporations often lose their sense of relationships. That irks me beyond belief as if somewhere along the line they decided that profits is most important than relationships.

:Makes me angry beyond belief:


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

SierraMadreMe said:


> The family in Oregon has to take boxes to California to ship.They shipped boxes just 2 weeks ago,and the Atlas office told them that they are also imposing 100lb weight limits beginning the 1st of July.(now in effect obviously)
> 
> We do our level best to avoid using LBC.They take an additional 2 weeks minimum to arrive here...and their customer service is horrid.Send an email to customer service and you will wait 3 days for a reply..send a message to Atlas,and get a reply the same day.
> 
> ...


Now why don't you tell us what you really think of LBC? LOL.

For what it's worth, back when we were getting ready to make the move from Arizona to the Phils, we also found Atlas to be better all around and all things considered, at least from our perspective. Atlas deserves a "thumbs-up" from us.

Fred


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

Delving into politics and conspiracies a bit here , the Luzon Brokerage Corporation belongs to the Araneta clan.
Mar *ARANETA* Roxas was a heated opponent of now President Duterte.
You guys add this all up and you get the picture.


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

UltraFJ40 said:


> I can appreciate that. I think it's a personal thing. It all depends on the individuals involved. I take pride in making my wife's customers feel as if they have a short route to answers and some help. Lord knows I've helped people from all over the US as well as a few of those (10+) who had already moved back to the PI. I actually created the first facebook page about a year before LBC did. Needless to say, I was getting bombarded by questions and requests for assistance.
> 
> Finally they caved and opened up their own.
> 
> ...


It really is sad that it has come to this.We had friends who owned a small market that also did agency for LBC.We shipped lots of boxes through them...but at that time LBC gave quite good service.I noticed a serious service downgrade when all the port problems were happening in Manila,and there was the truck traffic regulations put in affect.At that point,it is as if LBC decided that 8-10 weeks was acceptable.We tried Atlas,and their service time was 6 weeks on the dot.

BTW.I emailed Atlas this morning asking about shipping suggestions for household goods to the US.They answered in an hour.1 hour to return an email...I then sent them another asking for clarification on a point,and they answered within a half hour.

An email answered in an hour vs an email taking 3 days to get an answer.


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

galactic said:


> Delving into politics and conspiracies a bit here , the Luzon Brokerage Corporation belongs to the Araneta clan.
> Mar *ARANETA* Roxas was a heated opponent of now President Duterte.
> You guys add this all up and you get the picture.


I wasn't thinking politics...until you mentioned LBC and Pres Duterte.My disdain for LBC is customer service and delivery time related.If they returned to providing decent customer service and shorten their delivery time to something more reasonable,then I might begin to use them again.

Shortening the wait to get through customs will sure help.That is a positive move in my opinion.


----------

